# Are you paying sales tax on your electrical bill?



## drumsaver50 (Apr 7, 2017)

I just noticed that I've been paying sales tax on my Reliant Electricity bill. It seems like this should be tax exempt for a business (especially doing production). Are any of you NOT paying sales tax on your electric bill (or other utilities)?


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't see why it would be tax exempt? It isn't like the shirts where you are purchasing them for resale... curious to see other responses though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aredy1955 (Aug 27, 2016)

Here we pay sales tax when we go to purchase the products like t-shirts etc and I think products makes did not pay it.


----------



## Hotpuppy (Sep 21, 2016)

In Texas manufacturers are exempt from sales tax on equipment and products that are used to produce a product that will be taxed when sold or otherwise exempt from sales tax.

I suspect your electric bill is below $500 and I would question the value of picking that fight. I would politely call Reliant and let them know you are a light industrial manufacturer and ask them if electricity is exempt from sales tax. They might require you to send in an exemption form.

You also might ask the Comptroller's office. They are very friendly and very helpful. A quick phone call can determine if you are. If you are, then you want to write a letter to them and get a written response you can send to Reliant.

Reliant, like most REP (Retail Electric Providers) are a slimy pack of thieves in my opinion. They are owned by NRG which conveniently owns many other brands including Green Mountain. The appearance of competition with the benefit of an oligopoly.


----------



## Stantse (Oct 5, 2017)

I am paying 15% tax on Electricity bill.


----------



## ChonsPonl (Sep 7, 2021)

Before, I also thought about the injustice of our tax system.


----------



## KateMidd (Mar 19, 2021)

I don't consider it an injustice, however, would rather prefer not to pay them.


----------

